# Result of breeding....?



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

Bearded Dragons
At the the last show i finally decided on a stuning boy to go with my girl. although he's too young for her at the moment, i was curious what babies they might make?

Female; red leatherback (unknown origins)









Male; pink hypo translucent leatherback (mother- red hypo pastel het tran x father- coral hypo tran leatherback)


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

no one know?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Im useless with Bearded dragon morphs, but if you could find out which traits are co-dominant, dominant or recessive in them I could work it out for you.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I believe Hypo is recessive, Red coloration is polygenic and Leatherback is the heterozygous form of the co-dom leatherback/silkback gene.


----------

